# Any photographers out there?



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

When I move to Guanajuato, I want to take my photography hobby to the next level and get good enough to make a few pesos doing what I like to do. If there's anyone on this forum who can provide guidance, please let me know. 

Should I invest in a professional printer, cutting boards, etc., or will it be easy to find a local print/frame shop? 

Would I even, legally, be able to do that sort of work without a work permit?

Derek


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

derek.larson said:


> When I move to Guanajuato, I want to take my photography hobby to the next level and get good enough to make a few pesos doing what I like to do. If there's anyone on this forum who can provide guidance, please let me know.
> 
> Should I invest in a professional printer, cutting boards, etc., or will it be easy to find a local print/frame shop?
> 
> ...


You will need a permit to work. To do it legally, you will need to register with SAT (=IRS) and pay taxes monthly.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, I kind of new the answer to my own question regarding the permit, but asked anyway. I suppose I can at least set the groundwork until that happens and will reach out to those who have careers in the field.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> When I move to Guanajuato, I want to take my photography hobby to the next level and get good enough to make a few pesos doing what I like to do. If there's anyone on this forum who can provide guidance, please let me know.
> 
> Should I invest in a professional printer, cutting boards, etc., or will it be easy to find a local print/frame shop?
> 
> ...


My husband got more serious about photography upon retirement and has been active in showing work in the local area. He didn't expect to make money at it, but has been acquainted with several expat photographers who did have hopes for $$$.

One was a professional in the states. He gave up after a year or so and moved back.
Another expat sells framed, glassed work on the Plaza for around $30 US equivalent and takes pictures of artists' work for around $10 U.S. equivalent. He has other income, fortunately.

First issue: * lots of competition* from Mexican photographers who sell work and services for much, much lower prices than in NOB.
Second issue has been mentioned.....work permit needed if you're selling.

In your area, there will be plenty of print/frame shops, so I'd wait to invest in professional equipment until you've moved and checked this out.

The good news: A wonderful avocation, since the scenery in Mexico is often spectacular and the humans, interesting. Buen suerte.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> My husband got more serious about photography upon retirement and has been active in showing work in the local area. He didn't expect to make money at it, but has been acquainted with several expat photographers who did have hopes for $$$.
> 
> One was a professional in the states. He gave up after a year or so and moved back.
> Another expat sells framed, glassed work on the Plaza for around $30 US equivalent and takes pictures of artists' work for around $10 U.S. equivalent. He has other income, fortunately.
> ...


Great advice, thank you. I have a decent pension, so I can probably undercut most of the locals ;-) I'd be content just walking around aimlessly and exploring the narrow cobblestone streets for hours on end, meeting new people, perfecting my Spanish, and using the camera as the excuse.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it nice to, as you put it, "undercut the locals", who probably are doing this kind of work to make a living, while for you it will be a way to supplement your pension income? Just a thought from an avid amateur photographer living in Mexico who finds constant inspiration for her work every time she steps out her door.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Is it nice to, as you put it, "undercut the locals", who probably are doing this kind of work to make a living, while for you it will be a way to supplement your pension income? Just a thought from an avid amateur photographer living in Mexico who finds constant inspiration for her work every time she steps out her door.


It was a jest, and apparently a bad one. I have no intentions of invading Guanajuato as the aggressive American entrepreneur and building upon the minimal wealth I have accumulated over my life. Dang it, how do I delete this thread?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> It was a jest, and apparently a bad one. I have no intentions of invading Guanajuato as the aggressive American entrepreneur and building upon the minimal wealth I have accumulated over my life. Dang it, how do I delete this thread?


Why delete it? I gathered you were saying "undercut the locals" in jest, just from the tone of your post. Enjoy your wanderings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> It was a jest, and apparently a bad one. I have no intentions of invading Guanajuato as the aggressive American entrepreneur and building upon the minimal wealth I have accumulated over my life. Dang it, how do I delete this thread?


No need to delete the thread, especially now that you've explained that the comment was made in jest. For future "made in jest" comments, you can always use this smilie to make your point clear:  .


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> I have a decent pension, so I can probably undercut most of the locals


If it's an artistic pursuit, you are never "undercutting" anyone.

The more people who choose to reveal the world through their own unique lens, the better.


----------



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

Sounds like fun You will love Guanajuato I live in San Miguel and it also has lots to photograph. If you want someone to go with comtact me. I love photography


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

jhutson52 said:


> Sounds like fun You will love Guanajuato I live in San Miguel and it also has lots to photograph. If you want someone to go with comtact me. I love photography


And don't miss the photographer's paradise of Pozos!!!


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

jhutson52 said:


> Sounds like fun You will love Guanajuato I live in San Miguel and it also has lots to photograph. If you want someone to go with comtact me. I love photography


I visited San Miguel & Guanajuato over the Christmas holiday, and I agree. My favorite time to photograph was around sunrise when the streets were empty. Great colors in all directions. I could spend days looking at doors alone.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> And don't miss the photographer's paradise of Pozos!!!


Thanks for the Pozos tip. I never heard about it before.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Check it out on the web. Fascinating history, and about 45 minutes out of San Miguel de Allende.
It does have a small population, but in its glory days of mining, it had (I heard, so ??) up to 80,000 people with huge haciendas. Now, there are many interesting ruins. There are a few good places to overnight and eat. Great for photos. High elevation, so very cold in winter.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Check it out on the web. Fascinating history, and about 45 minutes out of San Miguel de Allende.
> It does have a small population, but in its glory days of mining, it had (I heard, so ??) up to 80,000 people with huge haciendas. Now, there are many interesting ruins. There are a few good places to overnight and eat. Great for photos. High elevation, so very cold in winter.


Ruins make the best photographic subjects!


----------

